# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  [Đồng Nai] Thép, Gia Công Cơ Khí-Chế Tạo

## phattrieu.95

Công ty TNHH Hưng Sinh Thịnh là nhà cung cấp chuyên nghiệp về thép công cụ, thép đặc chủng, các loại thép đặc biệt:
- Thép carbon: SS400, S45C, S50C. SCM440
- Thép làm khuôn dâp nguội: SKD11, SKS3, Yk30, SK3..
- Thép làm khuôn dập nóng: SKD61,DH2F..
- Thép gia công khuôn nhựa: 2311, P20, HPM7, 2738, NAK55, HPM-MAGIC, XPM, NAK80, 2083..
- nhôm: A1050, A5052, A6061, A7075
từ các đối tác lớn nước ngoài Japan, Korea, Taiwan.
Hưng Sinh Thịnh với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực thép, chúng tôi luôn không ngừng thay đổi phát triển, luôn đặt khách hàng lên hàng đầu, vì thế mà nhận được sự hài lòng, tín nhiệm từ các công ty cơ khí, gia công khuôn mẫu.. 
**Chúng tôi còn đầu tư các máy phay, mài, tiện CNC, xử lý nhiệt để cố gắng tạo ra 1 quy trình khép kín từ nhà cung cấp đến khách hàng, rút ngắn nhiều công đoạn giúp tiết kiệm thời gian, lẫn chi phí.
**Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật tay nghề cao nhiều kinh nghiệm cùng với máy móc trang thiết bị, nguồn nguyên liệu sẵn có tại xưởng, chúng tôi luôn nỗ lực hết mình để làm hài lòng khách hàng bằng những sản phẩm tốt nhất.
Khách hàng có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ: 0613.888.175 hoặc hotline 090.1551.672 để chúng tôi có thể phục vụ một cách tốt nhất
Email: hungsinhthinhsteel@gmail.com mọi yêu cầu kỹ thuật, chi tiết có thể vui lòng gửi về email trên.
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/Hung-Sinh-T...4327112679521/

----------

